# Araras no Interior de SP - a cidade e as aerografias



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

*Usina São João, na zona rural de Araras*
É uma das mais maiores e mais antigas usinas da região centro-norte do Estado de SP


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

Esta cidade ainda vai crescer muiiiiiuiiiiiiitoooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

Ao no Sora said:


> Esta cidade ainda vai crescer muiiiiiuiiiiiiitoooooooooooooo!!!!!!


^^
Vlw! 
Araras está próxima de algumas cidades importantes do Interior de SP: Piracicaba, Limeira, Rio Claro, Americana, etc...
Nas políticas atuais do governo estadual costuma centralizar quase tudo nessas cidades maiores... Mas até que a cidade de Araras está se saindo bem, principalmente na área de ensino superior, onde já tem 04 campus universitários e assim não fica devendo em nada para essas cidades maiores da região.


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

*Antiga estação ferroviária de Araras *









*Mais uma aerografia em Araras: parece um painel gigante de madeira, mas é uma aerografia *









*Lago Municipal de Araras *









*arco-íris no céu, na região norte de Araras *









*praça na região central de Araras *









*novo bairro surgindo na cidade em 2021 *









*chuva chegando na região central de Araras *


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Muito bonita e o desenvolvimento parece a pleno vapor, excelente trabalho!


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

jguima said:


> Muito bonita e o desenvolvimento parece a pleno vapor, excelente trabalho!


^^
Vlw Jquima! 
A cidade carece ter uma mais de industrialização, mas é uma boa cidade de se viver.


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

Foto aérea de uns 04 anos atrás. A cidade atualmente tem um pouco mais de edifícios.


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

*Em Araras, mais uma aerografia bem destacada na entrada cidade (trevo da rodoviária)*
Aerografia no estacionamento da Comercial Lubrifil localizada ao lado do trevo principal de Araras
Tudo é pintura: os postinhos com as correntes, a mureta de tijolos, o fórmula 1, etc... 
Em destaque o Lewis Hamilton usando um macacão da "Comercial Lubrifil" 








_autor/pintor: Wla Marques Barcellos_


----------



## 1499206 (Oct 10, 2019)

Belas fotos, parece uma cidade agradável para se viver. Sempre que ouço sobre Araras me lembro do clube de futebol União São João, jogou algumas temporadas na série A nos anos 90 se não me engano, ele ainda está na ativa?


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

esp001 said:


> Belas fotos, parece uma cidade agradável para se viver. Sempre que ouço sobre Araras me lembro do clube de futebol União São João, jogou algumas temporadas na série A nos anos 90 se não me engano, ele ainda está na ativa?


^^
É uma cidade bonita e agradável. E próxima a outras excelentes cidades.
Sobre o *time do União São João,* o time não está mais na ativa! 
E o estádio do União está que meio largado, sem uso... 😟
Aliás boa parte das equipes de futebol do Interior de SP estão no osso.. No anos bons do "antigo " campeonato paulista, os times lançavam muitos novos nomes no futebol, mas depois que o FPF focou mais nos times grandes, os times menores passam a ter mais dificuldade de se manterem.


----------



## 1499206 (Oct 10, 2019)

ulilopes said:


> ^^
> É uma cidade bonita e agradável. E próxima a outras excelentes cidades.
> Sobre o *time do União São João,* o time não está mais na ativa!
> E o estádio do União está que meio largado, sem uso... 😟
> Aliás boa parte das equipes de futebol do Interior de SP estão no osso.. No anos bons do "antigo " campeonato paulista, os times lançavam muitos novos nomes no futebol, mas depois que o FPF focou mais nos times grandes, os times menores passam a ter mais dificuldade de se manterem.



Que pena, pois um clube de futebol forte sempre ajuda a movimentar a economia do município, além do logo do time com aquela arara vermelha ser belíssimo.


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

esp001 said:


> Que pena, pois um clube de futebol forte sempre ajuda a movimentar a economia do município, além do logo do time com aquela arara vermelha ser belíssimo.


Verdade! Infelizmente o futebol paulista se voltou mais para o lado comercial do evento, e os times do Interior sem a mesma estrutura dos times da capital vão tentando se manter como equipes... 🙁
estádio Hermínio Ometto em 30 de março de 2021


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

*Em Araras, Praça Barão de Araras ao anoitecer *








_foto: Stephan Reichenberger _


----------



## Eng Diego (Mar 26, 2020)

Belas imagens


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

Eng Diego said:


> Belas imagens


Vlw!


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

*Algumas imagens de drone de Araras em maio de 2021 *


----------

